# Garantie-Alptraum mit Biker-Boarder



## Unhappy (4. September 2017)

Zusamenfassend:
1) Biker-Boarder ehrt keine Garantie für ein 2 Monate altes Fahrrad, obwohl andere Cube-Händler sagen, dass es durch Garantie garantiert ist
2) Biker-Boarder ignoriert Ihre Nachrichten, nicht zu ehren, es ist Versprechen zu antworten


Wenn ich es besser gewusst hätte, hätte ich von Biker-Boarder nicht bestellt.

Tut mir leid für mein schlechtes Deutsch.

Die Lieferzeit für ein Fahrrad, das sie auf Lager hatten, war 2 Wochen. Das ist zu lange Die gute Sache war es ok gepackt.

Der Alptraum mit der Garantie begann, als der freie Hub brach. Es ist ein häufiges Problem, die ATAC 148 Boost Hubs sind schwach, nicht geeignet für e-MTB oder sogar normales Fahrrad. Sie brechen zu leicht

Cube benutzte sie, weil sie sie billig bekamen, aber dann vergaß, dass billige Hubs brechen, vor allem mit dem zusätzlichen Drehmoment, das Bosch CX Motor bietet.

Unternehmen wie DT Swiss machen Hybrid Wheels und Hubs, die verstärkt werden. Ich frage mich, warum Cube sie nicht benutzt?

Ich liebe mein Fahrrad anders. Es ist Cube Stereo Hybrid 160 RACE

Ich bin aus Finnland und die lokalen Cube-Händler sagen hier, dass die freie Nabe schwach ist, Designfehler und mit Garantie abgedeckt ist. Aber weil ich es von Biker-Boarder gekauft habe, sagen sie, ich sollte es dort nehmen.

Biker-Boarder sagte, noch bevor ich irgendwelche Bilder schickte, präventiv, dass ich das Fahrrad in extremer Weise benutzt hatte und sie würden nichts bezahlen. Nachdem ich Bilder geschickt habe, und da war ein bisschen Schlamm in einem der Bilder, sagen sie mir, das ist ein Beweis dafür, dass ich das Fahrrad extrem benutzt habe und sie nichts tun werden.

Sie ignorieren auch 10+ von meinen E-Mails, als ich sie anrief, versprachen sie mir in 24 Stunden wieder zu antworten, was sie nicht ehren oder tun.

Auch die Frontgabel Manitou Mattoc Einstellsperre funktioniert nicht, aber sie weigern sich, etwas zu tun.

Wenn dies in der falschen Forum, bitte verschieben Sie es.
[/SPOILER]



Spoiler



Warranty nightmare with Biker-boarder

In short:
1) Biker-boarder doesn't honor warranty for a 2 month old bike, even though other Cube dealers say that it is guaranteed by warranty
2) Biker-boarder ignores your messages, fails to honor it's promises to reply. They refuse to work with the customer once they get your money.


If I had known better, I would have not ordered from Biker-boarder.

Sorry for my bad German.

The delivery time for a bike they had in stock was 2 weeks. That's too long. The good thing it was packed OK.

The nightmare with warranty started when free hub broke. It is a common problem, the ATAC 148 boost hubs are weak, not suitable for e-MTB or even normal bike. They break too easily.

Cube used them because they got them cheap, but then forgot that cheap hubs break, especially with the extra torque that Bosch CX motor provides.

Companies like DT Swiss make Hybrid Wheels and Hubs, that are reinforced. I wonder why Cube don't use them?

I love my Bike otherwise. It is Cube Stereo Hybrid 160 RACE

I am from Finland, and the local Cube dealers here say that the free hub is weak, design fault, and covered by warranty. But because I bought it from Biker-boarder, they say I should take it there.

Biker-boarder said, even before I sent any pictures, pre-emptively that I had used the bike in extreme fashion and they wouldn't pay anything. After I sent pictures, and there was a bit mud in one of the pictures, they tell me this is proof that I have used the bike extremely and they will not do anything.

They also ignore 10+ of my emails, when i called them they promised to answer me back in 24 hours, which they did not honor or do. 

Also the front fork Manitou Mattoc adjustment lock out is not working, but they refuse to do anything or even respond regarding to it.

If this in the wrong forum, please move it.


----------



## saturno (4. September 2017)

*FINLAND*
R-tech Suspension Oy
Aunankorvenkatu 2 FI-33840 Tampere
TEL: + 358 10 42 33 031
[email protected]


*United States: Non-Warranty Service Only*

Dirt Labs: 720-213-4742 (CO)
Garage Works: 760-966-1048 (CA)
Shockspital: 888-871-2711 (MN)

*Canada: Warranty and Service*

Smithtech: 778-987-6827 (BC)
Website: http://smithtechbike.com

S4 Suspension: 450-504-1148 (QC)
Website: http://s4suspension.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unhappy (4. September 2017)

Ich habe Rtech und andere Händler in Finnland bereits kontaktiert, danke

Sie erkennen an, dass es von der Garantie abgedeckt ist und die Änderung vornehmen wird, aber ich muss für die Arbeit bezahlen. Sie bekommen einen Teil frei von Cube, und sie sagen mir, dass der Originalhändler die Arbeit abdecken sollte. Wenn sie ein Original-Händler gewesen wären, sagten sie, sie würden auch die Arbeit abdecken.

Aber Biker-Boarder weigert sich, die Garantie zu ehren.



Spoiler



I contacted Rtech and other dealers in Finland already, thank you

They acknowledge it is covered by guarantee and will do the change, but I have to pay for labour. They get part free from Cube, and they tell me theit original retailer should cover the labour. If they had been original dealer they said they would cover the labour as well.

But biker-boarder refuses to honor warranty.



Cube didn't respond at all directly, I sent them multiple messages and waited for a long time, nothing. Only dealers replied, and pointed that the original merchant, Biker-boarder, should pay for the labour. They informed that Cube honors the guarantee, but the vendor must pay the labour


----------



## DaKing (6. September 2017)

So, what would you expect? There is a certain draw back if you remote-order from a foreign Country. I'm sure you could put the thumbscrews to Biker-Boarder, but to what avail? You'd have to send the bike there and have them fix it. Aren't you going to need a local Cube & Bosch certified Bikeshop anyways, so just let them fix it and be done with it?

I'm quite sure you've saved the costs for the fix by ordering from Germany instead of getting it from the local shop anyways.


----------



## gercube (8. Februar 2018)

Ich kann Ihnen nur Recht geben, Biker Boarder ist unseriös. Das Internet (Google Rezensionen) sind voll von Berichten von Kunden, die ihre bezahlte und angeblich ab Lager lieferbare Ware nicht bzw. erst sehr spät erhalten haben. Das ist leider auch heute noch so und man scheint dort aus den schlechten Bewertungen nichts gelernt zu haben. Ein Freund von mir hat erst diese Woche ein Bike gekauft und bezahlt, aber er bekommt weder einen Liefertermin noch sonst etwas. Traurig, aber es gibt immerhin Foren, in denen man darauf aufmerksam machen kann.


----------



## Unhappy (6. März 2018)

<br class="Apple-interchange-newline"><div></div>

307/5000

Mein Problem mit Biker-Boarder ist immer noch ungelöst. Nachdem ich hier gepostet habe, versprachen sie, sich um das Problem zu kümmern, aber als sie tatsächlich etwas tun mussten, ignorierten sie mich wieder.

Ich habe ihnen mehrere E-Mails zu diesem Thema geschickt, aber keine Antwort.

Natürlich kann ich ihre Dienste oder Fahrräder niemandem empfehlen.


----------



## gercube (8. März 2018)

Was dort abgeht, ist eine FRECHHEIT! Dieses Wort beschreibt es glaube ich am besten. Ein Wunder dass die Firma vom Großhandel bzw. Herstellern überhaupt noch beliefert wird. Wenn ich den Emailverkehr mit diesem Haufen Verwirrter hier posten würde, ginge manchem ein Licht auf, wie Kunden dort behandelt werden. Ist alles noch gespeichert, für alle Fälle


----------

